# Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Anyone got any idea's how to save play on this game on the 360??????


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Doesnt the 360 automaticly saves games after every mission ?

Or it does on mine


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

I think it saves after every checkpoint.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

as above !!

you have got a hard drive havent you??


----------

